# Anyone tried the 'Ahh Bra' ?



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a co-worker who ordered one and was very disappointed in it. She is a larger woman with a large chest, she was not happy with the lift OR separation offered by the bra and sent it back.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I hate bra shopping, too! I usually take 20-30 bras at one time and spend a long time trying on and taking off. And after all that only walk out with one bra that fits, if I'm lucky.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The Ah bra is very comfy for wear around the house, NOT for riding. Not nearly enough support for any kind of physical work except walking.

Look into "moving comfort", which is sold through the "Title Nine" store, online.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I read reviews that said it was an overpriced lounging bra.


----------



## BLAZERIVERSONG (Oct 5, 2009)

I have the Ahhh bra. I am small but have a fairly big chest. I am fairly disappointed with them. They are not supportive at all, but they are comfy just wearing around the house or in the yard. I also wear them over the top of my normal bra and they do give extra support. Not sure if I would recommend to buy the Ahhh bra though.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Well I'm an 'Aah Bra' convert - I love them!
For the first time in forever I feel comfortable all day long, gone is the horrible bulges that the bra gives me and I haven't chased a bra strap since they arrived.

Will be searching for different colours once i've paid for the ones I have. TV ad is now selling buy one get two free AND anoth set of three as well - feel cheated!!! 

Will also now have a look at some of the cheaper versions.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine works great for launching water balloons.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

I stick with Playtex wireless, if you get the right fit it beats any sports bra or specialty bra I have ever tried for riding and it doesn't give you that squished look.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

karebear444 said:


> I stick with Playtex wireless, if you get the right fit it beats any sports bra or specialty bra I have ever tried for riding and it doesn't give you that squished look.


I wish I could go without a wire, and if I did my girls would be in my lap LOL


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

redape49 said:


> I wish I could go without a wire, and if I did my girls would be in my lap LOL


LOL! :clap::rofl:


----------



## DaraT (Jan 30, 2010)

I have the Genie bra, which is basically the same thing. I love mine. They are soooo comfortable. No hooks, underwires or stays to worry about and the straps stay put. I'm not that big on top, so the Genie bra gives me enough support.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I work out in a lululemon sports bra & an adidas sports bra, both work the same, for riding, I think am "over-bra-ed"? Is that even a word?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

karebear444 said:


> I stick with Playtex wireless, if you get the right fit it beats any sports bra or specialty bra I have ever tried for riding and it doesn't give you that squished look.


That squished look is the "uniboob" look. Hate it!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

waresbear said:


> I work out in a lululemon sports bra & an adidas sports bra, both work the same, for riding, I think am "over-bra-ed"? Is that even a word?


 
Yeah, like over bitted. you don't need "shanks" on your bra, just a single jointed one will do.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Yeah, like over bitted. you don't need "shanks" on your bra, just a single jointed one will do.


 You are so right tiny, those spade bras are deadly in the wrong hands:wink:!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL uni-boob!!! I freakin hate that too!!!


----------



## asseenontvbazar (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes, Ahh Bra have many good featuers with comfort.The *Ahh Bra *features with breakthrough body-form technology that guarantees comfortable wear without difficult wires, hooks, or adjustable straps. It is made of high-grade spandex material that can easily conform to the female body's various shapes and curves.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My sister went to a bra shop that sold only custom made bras. The gal took numerous measurements. My sis was called back for a fitting and was over the moon. It was pricey but the quality was top notch and she was so happy with it. The fitter would also make house calls.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Saddlebag it's amazing how many of us are walking around in bra's that are the wrong size for us! For me - mainly because I can't buy them big enough - have a broad back, am over weight and have small boobs! A bra buying nightmare


----------

